
Kyber adds a layer of productivity on top of Slack - paolop
https://slack.com/apps/A0EP69E58-kyber-to-do-calendar-on-slack
======
justinlaing
How many people are using Slack in this way? I like the idea of this but
haven't developed the habit of using the slack in chat commands yet. Anyone
who is using slack in this way comment on how it helps them vs just switching
to the app and using it directly?

